

Easter Island statues 'walked' out of quarry, archaeologists claim - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/easter-island-statues-walked-out-of-quarry-1.11613

======
rickyconnolly
A linkbait title from the hallowed journal itself? Surely this cannot be.

